# Bacon-wrapped hot dogs on the Cuisinart "Griddler"



## mythmaster (May 21, 2010)

When I lived in Los Angeles, one of my favorite things to buy (other than Carne Asada tacos) was the bacon-wrapped hot dogs that the street vendors sell.

This is easy enough to replicate at home.  Note, however, that they use jumbo hot dogs and fry them with onions and peppers.  I don't do this.

It works great with my Cuisinart "Griddler", but you can use a skillet just the same.

Nothing could possibly be easier.  Just wrap a slice of bacon around a hot dog and fry it.














Then, I'll warm up the buns in the toaster oven at 350*:







This is the easiest thing that you will ever make, and it's awesome tasty!


----------



## caveman (May 21, 2010)

I still love the onions & peppers but I use Nathans to do mine. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Tasty.


----------



## mythmaster (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, you can fry up the onions and peppers along with it and pile them on, but I'm just not into that.  (picky eater)

This is really the easiest thing that I've ever made, and it tastes so good!


----------



## caveman (May 21, 2010)

You know, it is quite funny because the vendors in downtown L.A. are now cooking Red & Green Bell peppers with Carne Asada mixed with onions on their little carts on the corner.


----------



## mythmaster (May 21, 2010)

Really?  I haven't been there in years.  I just remember the $2 hot dogs from the street vendors.  I would get the most awesome carne asdada tacos from the gut trucks, though.  I finally found an authentic carne asada marinade for skirt steak, but I can't remember where I put it. :(


----------



## chefrob (May 21, 2010)

myth, how do you like that griller........been lookin at them.
here is a sonoran dog.....somewhere that bacon wrapped link is in there.


----------



## wingman (May 21, 2010)

Good lord that that ChefRob knows how to roll! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 But then again with a name like Rob I would expect that. :-)

Mythmaster thumbs up to you as well. Those dogs look great wrapped in bacon!


----------



## mythmaster (May 21, 2010)

I like it.  It's kind of pricey for what it does, though.  The "grill" plates make some nice paninis, steaks, burgers, chicken, etc. (kind of like a George Foreman grill), and the "griddle" plates make some good pancakes, bacon, sausage, eggs, etc.

I can't say that I'm not happy with it.  It fries the hell out of my bacon dogs, and it's worth its weight in gold just for that.


----------



## chefrob (May 21, 2010)

and that's what i'm talking about....i know it's not cheap but if it does that one or two or three things really well and is easy to use and clean then that's what matters.


----------



## chefrob (May 21, 2010)

i didn't make this one but this is how you can get them everywhere around here.....and yes, this is how WE roll!


----------



## mythmaster (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, those plates pop right off, and it's easy to clean.  For what it does, it does it well.  Like I said, I'm happy with it.


----------



## mythmaster (May 21, 2010)

Thank you, sir -- they are awesome!  Try it sometime, it's crazy-easy.


----------



## caveman (May 21, 2010)

I lived in Tucson for 3 years.  Those were some of the best dogs around.  But I don't remember the tomato.  Onions, cheese, peppers.


----------



## chris elias28 (Feb 28, 2011)

And I second that!  I love grilling everything from fish, to steak to veggies on this thing. I am a neat freak so the pop out grilling plates were a selling point for me, as was the temperature control on the griddle.  Enjoy!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 28, 2011)

Bacon-wrapped hot dogs sounds good...


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 28, 2011)

Love me some Dirty dogs that is what we call them around here lol nice job and like the grill


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 28, 2011)

I love them both - Nothing like a nice fried pepper to munch on too!!


----------

